# Filming Ombis



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 11, 2012)

It is official, I will be working on my second DefTone Pictures Studios movie, Ombis. I have been brought in to be the lead fight scene choreographer. I'm excited to work with the DefTone group again! Unfortunately this is going to cut into some my martial arts appearances.

View attachment $ombis-banner.jpg

​


----------

